

Ask HN: Best Way to Collect Feedback for Mock-Ups - bglenn09

I'm looking for a service to collect feedback on mock-ups (screenshots) from my internal team and a private set of individuals selected by our team.  I want to host the mock-ups and have some survey questions and a comments field.  I want to be able to have different options for the same page and have them displayed together on the same page.  Is there a service that offers this functionality?
======
mrschwabe
Your requirements are a little beyond the scope of this site, but I generally
post to conceptfeedback.com when I'm looking for design related critiques and
(if lucky) UX feedback.

They also have premium options for more 'hands on' feedback. Sounds like what
you are looking for requires a little investment anyway.

